# Is Mick Thomson (Slipknot) with Jackson now?



## p88 (Jun 30, 2016)

Discuss.


----------



## CapnForsaggio (Jun 30, 2016)

I wonder if this is going to be his particular standard setup - Locking nut, Floyd Rose Bridge with no route (fixed).


----------



## xCaptainx (Jun 30, 2016)

Jackson Guitars RT'd my tweet last night about it, so I guess it's official. 

https://twitter.com/Ross_McDougall/status/748302047934447616/photo/1


----------



## Rich5150 (Jun 30, 2016)

Wow interesting!! Didn't see this one coming as the LACS will build him anything including that super tasty Carbon Fiber top MTM


----------



## p88 (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice! So it'd pretty much confirmed.
He has a pretty sweet custom super strat too, black with white binding


----------



## Decipher (Jun 30, 2016)

WTF......


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm not surpised


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 30, 2016)

Cool!

I love Jackson so it's cool to see their artist lineup growing.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 30, 2016)

Good move!


----------



## cip 123 (Jun 30, 2016)

He's still on Ibby's website as a sig artist, maybe his contract is just coming to an end and he's decided to move. i've honestly never seem him speak super highly of his production stuff everything I've seen him play has been LACS.


----------



## Five Ten (Jun 30, 2016)

Me no likey the reverse headstock. Any form of reverse banana/hockey stick looks wrong to my eyes, though I'm quite sure I'm in the minority there. I liked his Ibanez MTM's though, so it'll be a shame to see them phase out. Fortunately I already own one, so no big loss to me. Headstock aside, that V is sick. I love Jackson King V's.


----------



## noob_pwn (Jun 30, 2016)

Jackson have an awesome artist program as well as making sick guitars. They are taking better care of mid tier and above artists than most other companies out there, like ESP for example. I'm not super surprised they've had so many recent sign-ups.

edit: pretty sure Mick used to play a green Jackson soloist before he signed to BC Rich back in the day too.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jun 30, 2016)

Sh!t I'll need to scoop up one of his ibby's before they're totally discontinued. I really dig the Ibanez modes


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Jun 30, 2016)

That's awesome! Love all these players using Jackson now. Gus G was a huge surprise!

The Jim Root connection probably helped a lot. When Jim was getting prototypes for his signature, he got a Jackson then a Charvel, before making the switch to Fender. AFAIK if you're endorsed by one company owned by Fender, you have free reign to really use anything owned by them.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 30, 2016)

Very cool! I love Jackson guitars. Also Mick has sorta come full circle now, since he used Jackson in the very beginning of Slipknot (a King V and a green Archtop Soloist).


----------



## Nag (Jun 30, 2016)

It might end up looking kinda funny because Jackson guitars all have rather small bodies, and Mick is a friggin ogre


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 30, 2016)

Nagash said:


> It might end up looking kinda funny because Jackson guitars all have rather small bodies, and Mick is a friggin ogre



Well he used the RG for the longest time. 

Also explains why he went for the Double Rhoads instead of a standard King V.


----------



## Baconjerky (Jun 30, 2016)

Five Ten said:


> Me no likey the reverse headstock. Any form of reverse banana/hockey stick looks wrong to my eyes, though I'm quite sure I'm in the minority there.


Yep you are  The strat looks sick. Go Jackson!


----------



## Aso (Jun 30, 2016)

Five Ten said:


> Me no likey the reverse headstock.


I'm with you in the minority of liking non-reverse headstocks.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 30, 2016)

Aso said:


> I'm with you in the minority of liking non-reverse headstocks.



You better take your minority outta my country-oh, oh, ...wait I hear it now. As soon as I said it out loud. Yep. That's a Tumpin'. My bad. Your guys are welcome to be here. Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## p88 (Jul 1, 2016)

I agree, reverse Jackson headstocks look weird to me, the only reversed headstock that looks natural to me is the Ibanez one. The Jackson one sticks out too much whereas the Ibanez one is quite streamlined.

But Mick clearly digs it, so good for him as it's his guitar.

On an a side note, I'm surprised he hasn't got any text inlays. He had HATE on all his BC Rich, and SEVEN on all his Ibanez...i guess he didn't have anything else meaningful to write.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jul 1, 2016)

Looks like his sig page is no longer in the ibanez signature models homepage. Interesting.


----------



## DownTuner (Jul 1, 2016)

p88 said:


> i guess he didn't have anything else meaningful to write.



This one here had me rolling on the floor, haha. 

On a more serious note; it's weird seeing Mick with a Jackson. If it works for him, good! I'm a die hard Ibanez fanboy and sad to see him leave but that's just me being a dick. I also agree with the headstock on his Jackson not being nearly as kewl and rad looking as on his Ibanez sigs.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 1, 2016)

If he brings out a signature double Rhodes, then that would be awesome.

And looking forward for more blank fretboards from his future sigs. The MTM line were all great workhorse instruments, with the inlay unfortunately making it a little too personalized for anyone else.


----------



## TGOD (Jul 1, 2016)

Not really too surprising, even though it is awesome.

Anybody who knows their Knot history pertaining to Mick should know that when the band first started up he was regularly playing a 90's MIJ Dinky DR3 and Dinky Professional with a reverse headstock before moving to BC Rich when the band gained traction. He also fancied a black King V back in the day. 

I think it's an awesome move, he looks good with a Jackson in his hands (Too bad about his back and neck strain injuries over the years though. It's sad to see a guy who used to thrash on stage just standing there doing nothing nowadays because his injuries sustained from prolonged "full-body" headbanging prevent him from barely even bobbing his head at times)


----------



## maliciousteve (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm going to be a complete geek here and say that Mick used his King Van and a AT1T in the early days as well as an Ibanez RG560 before going to Bc Rich.

it was Jim who used the DR3.

anyway, his new Jacksons look fecking awesome


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Jul 1, 2016)

Like this more than the Ibanez for some reason. And I'm a total Ibanez-geek.


----------



## StrmRidr (Jul 1, 2016)

Awesome. Jackson is really kicking it up a notch in the artist department it seems.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jul 1, 2016)

StrmRidr said:


> Awesome. Jackson is really *kicking it up a notch* in the artist department it seems.





Must have giving it a blast with their spice weasel.


Not real big on the knot, but this dude and his guitars are just _cool. _I'm sure he'll have a badass sig


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jul 1, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well he used the RG for the longest time.
> 
> Also explains why he went for the Double Rhoads instead of a standard King V
> 
> ...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 1, 2016)

There's a video of Mick playing a V that looks bigger than a King V.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 1, 2016)

I hate Slipknot but reverse headstock Soloists own


----------



## Aso (Jul 1, 2016)

XMetalcheFX said:


> YOU lost me here, where does the double Rhodes come in to play???



Mick's V appears to be a double rhoads. A double rhoads looks like a King V but it's wings are longer by a inch or so. Both wings are the exact same length as the upper wing on a Rhoads.

The double rhoads is the original version of the King V and was made for Robbin "King" Crosby. The first King V's actually used the Rhoads upper wing, hence the double rhoads designation, and due to Crosby being a big guy, like Mick, they looked fine. On a average sized player they look big.

On the left is a King V and on the right is a Double Rhoads


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 1, 2016)

Pic is broken


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jul 1, 2016)

Aso said:


> Mick's V appears to be a double rhoads. A double rhoads looks like a King V but it's wings are longer by a inch or so. Both wings are the exact same length as the upper wing on a Rhoads.
> 
> The double rhoads is the original version of the King V and was made for Robbin "King" Crosby. The first King V's actually used the Rhoads upper wing, hence the double rhoads designation, and due to Crosby being a big guy, like Mick, they looked fine. On a average sized player they look big.
> 
> On the left is a King V and on the right is a Double Rhoads



I thought the double roads was the RR shape with two additional wings coming out of it, which jacson HAS made before.... Huh learned something new....


----------



## manu80 (Jul 1, 2016)

Looks like jackson 's on fire !!!
Great !


----------



## Aso (Jul 1, 2016)

XMetalcheFX said:


> I thought the double roads was the RR shape with two additional wings coming out of it, which jacson HAS made before.... Huh learned something new....



You're thinking the Vinnie Vincent V


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jul 1, 2016)

Fix the broken pics so we have the correct info!

I need to absorb this data to be more complete.....


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jul 1, 2016)

Aso said:


> Mick's V appears to be a double rhoads. A double rhoads looks like a King V but it's wings are longer by a inch or so. Both wings are the exact same length as the upper wing on a Rhoads.
> 
> The double rhoads is the original version of the King V and was made for Robbin "King" Crosby. The first King V's actually used the Rhoads upper wing, hence the double rhoads designation, and due to Crosby being a big guy, like Mick, they looked fine. On a average sized player they look big.
> 
> On the left is a King V and on the right is a Double Rhoads



Thanks.


----------



## smithsdot (Jul 1, 2016)

This


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jul 1, 2016)

Official word came from Jackson today so this is great.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jul 1, 2016)

smithsdot said:


> This



HOLY SH*T!

Thats so much bigger than a King V lol. i am 6'3 so i guess this would be great for me.

Hopefully he puts a DR into production. One thing is fr sure, he is big enough to have a X, Pro, AND USA model so that we wont get skunked like on the Juggernaut.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 1, 2016)

6 strings guitar?


----------



## RLG167 (Jul 1, 2016)

I thought I saw a pic somewhere of him playing a black DR on this tour, that's awesome! I haven't played Jackson in a while, but I'll have to give that one a try because RRV and KV look and feel small when I play them. (I'm 6ft). If anyone could find that pic that would be cool...


----------



## Aso (Jul 1, 2016)

And it's official Hell Yes, Slipknot&#8217;s Mick Thomson Has Joined the Jackson Family | Jackson® Guitars Blog


----------



## kchoe (Jul 1, 2016)

Congrats to Mick, Jackson and Mike Taft!


----------



## manu80 (Jul 1, 2016)

Chris Broderick back in the day said it was hard for Ibanez to make compromises on signatures guitar. And he finally got what he wanted at Jackson . So maybe it's the same for Mick Thomson..


----------



## Spicypickles (Jul 1, 2016)

I dunno, they made that ugly ass glaive thing for him.


----------



## p88 (Jul 1, 2016)

kchoe said:


> Congrats to Mick, Jackson and Mike Taft!



yup! there's your link. im sure most people know this, but mike taft used to be at ibanez. so i guess he probably helped initiated the conversation to switch over. (i imagine switching brands is made all the more easier when there is already someone there who knows your preferences really well).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 1, 2016)

XMetalcheFX said:


> HOLY SH*T!
> 
> Thats so much bigger than a King V lol. i am 6'3 so i guess this would be great for me.



If you ever wanted to try a Double Rhoads, the ESP V is supposed to be similar. It's an oversized V, but I'm not sure if it's as big as the Double Rhoads. Probably slightly smaller.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jul 1, 2016)

Cool to see Mick using pointy guitars again. I was into Slipknot during his B.C. Rich days, so his Ibanez sig always looked kind of 'wrong' to me even though he's been playing it for longer than his old warlocks. I guess he also had that weird-shaped Ibanez, but he mostly stuck to playing his sig models I think. Correct me if I'm wrong...if I'm being honest I haven't really followed the band very closely for about a decade now. 

Re: his size, not to be inconsiderate, but that pic with the V really shows how much weight he's put on over the years. He always seemed massively built, but he looks less muscular now and more 'huge' in general. Quarterback to linebacker or something, I'm not sure  Combined with his mask barely covering his face anymore, it just adds to the perception of his largeness. Calling him ogre-sized is not far off!


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 1, 2016)

OmegaSlayer said:


> 6 strings guitar?



yup, Slipknot has always played with 6 string


----------



## TGOD (Jul 2, 2016)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Re: his size, not to be inconsiderate, but that pic with the V really shows how much weight he's put on over the years. He always seemed massively built, but he looks less muscular now and more 'huge' in general. Quarterback to linebacker or something, I'm not sure  Combined with his mask barely covering his face anymore, it just adds to the perception of his largeness. Calling him ogre-sized is not far off!



It's probably attributed to his back injuries from prolonged headbanging (he REALLY banged his head back in the day) which now causes him to have regular and severe back pain. That's also the reason he never moves around on stage anymore, and more or less is either kind of just standing there, or just walks around.

I couldn't imagine him staying in much shape with that many years of strain on his spine.


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Imalwayscold (Jul 2, 2016)

Edit: ignore that, Mike Taft was already mentioned


----------



## p88 (Jul 2, 2016)

from the man him self (instagram @7mick7)






*"Now that I can talk about it - custom Jacksons! Double Rhoads V and Soloist. Proud to be a Jackson guy."*


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 2, 2016)

The difference with the MTM2 is stunning.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 2, 2016)

Andromalia said:


> The difference with the MTM2 is stunning.



The lack of the massive SEVEN inlay makes a world of difference eh? 

I'm really happy for both Mick Thomson and Mike Taft now with Jackson. All the best to them and the pastures can only get greener.


----------



## manu80 (Jul 2, 2016)

reminds me of the size of the mustaine's V at ESP compared to the KV at Jackson...


----------



## 693 (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 2, 2016)

TGOD said:


> It's probably attributed to his back injuries from prolonged headbanging (he REALLY banged his head back in the day) which now causes him to have regular and severe back pain. That's also the reason he never moves around on stage anymore, and more or less is either kind of just standing there, or just walks around.
> 
> I couldn't imagine him staying in much shape with that many years of strain on his spine.



Yeah he has piled the pounds on. The dude is in his 40s now, that alone makes it that much harder to stay in shape, it's not surprising he is massive now when you consider his neck and back injury. It's sad for me, because the sight of Mick headbanging like hell with his Bc Rich is one of the iconic metal guitar images for me, it's a shame he can't do that any more, but I can only wish him the best for his health in the future.

Nice guitars though, but that Double Rhoads would look ridiculous on anyone smaller than Mick. I remember playing the ESP Dave Mustaine signature V and it was comically large, it was like a joke guitar.


----------



## Metalman X (Jul 2, 2016)

Ohh, these got my interest. Not even into Slipknot, just that larger guitars, especially V's interest me! (also, those AHB-3 pickups are amazing for low-tuned stuff)

Same reason apparently as Mick.... I'm a big dude (6'2", and well over 400lbs.... ), and most guitars, even basses, look comically small on me. I mean, you see a pic of say, Dan Spitz with a PRS les Paul shape, and it looks normal, even big on him.... I hold the same guitar and you'd think I was about to bust out "Tip Toe Through the Tulips" or some .....

V shapes are great for anyone with a big belly too.... you tuck the strap over the rear horn and it slightly angles the guitar back up, instead of your belly pushing it down to face the floor and putting all that strain on your wrist. Warlocks and Ironbirds work great for this as well. Otherwise, your only other option is to strap the guitar up close to your chest, which is fine for some, just not my thing. Don't even get me started on the hell that is finding straps long enough to accommodate someone of my behemoth like proportions..... (hint: you can buy extenders for certain leather straps on Ebay. nice!)


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Jul 2, 2016)

Bout time. Way-huge Jackson fan here.


----------



## StrmRidr (Jul 2, 2016)

Dat Double Rhoads with reversed headstock


----------



## cip 123 (Jul 2, 2016)

TGOD said:


> It's probably attributed to his back injuries from prolonged headbanging (he REALLY banged his head back in the day) which now causes him to have regular and severe back pain. That's also the reason he never moves around on stage anymore, and more or less is either kind of just standing there, or just walks around.
> 
> I couldn't imagine him staying in much shape with that many years of strain on his spine.



While it's obviously a horrible problem to have. Speaking from a strictly stage presence point of view, the standing still and not doing much works equally well for him. Big Menacing guy, especially with his mask. Just figured I'd throw that in there 


Really surprised the Trems have a rear route, I figured they'd be top mounted since he likes his locking bridges fixed. Or seems to anyway.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jul 2, 2016)

Nice rug he's got there.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Jul 2, 2016)

cip 123 said:


> While it's obviously a horrible problem to have. Speaking from a strictly stage presence point of view, the standing still and not doing much works equally well for him. Big Menacing guy, especially with his mask. Just figured I'd throw that in there
> 
> 
> Really surprised the Trems have a rear route, I figured they'd be top mounted since he likes his locking bridges fixed. Or seems to anyway.



Yeah, I noticed that too, although it might be because Jackson currently doesn't have a bridge too similar to what the Ibanez one was (correct me if I'm wrong though). But it looks like the slot for the trem bar is locked up so it probs doesn't have trem use anyway


----------



## p88 (Jul 2, 2016)

i think your right ^^^. jackson dont yet have a comparable bridge.
a few of his LACS had blocked edge tremolos, so i imagine it's the same deal here.


----------



## xzacx (Jul 2, 2016)

I couldn't care less about slipknot, but I'm so in if that Double Rhoads becomes a USA production model.


----------



## theicon2125 (Jul 2, 2016)

I hope that Jackson can come up with something similar to to the Edge fixed bridge. I anyways loved the idea of it.


----------



## RLG167 (Jul 2, 2016)

p88 said:


> from the man him self (instagram @7mick7)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SWEEEET!!!!!!


----------



## Pav (Jul 2, 2016)

Five Ten said:


> Me no likey the reverse headstock. Any form of reverse banana/hockey stick looks wrong to my eyes, though I'm quite sure I'm in the minority there.



Yep, you are out of your mind my friend!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 2, 2016)

I'd buy the shiet out of that Soloist


----------



## Aso (Jul 2, 2016)

xzacx said:


> I couldn't care less about slipknot, but I'm so in if that Double Rhoads becomes a USA production model.



I'd be surprised if they did a double rhoads since the only current way to get one is by going Masterbuilt. I hope they do but when I ordered my masterbuilt king v I thought of going with a double rhoads instead. Reason I didn't is I thought it would look/be too big and I am 6'2 205. I feel you have to be a monster to make a double rhoads like right.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 2, 2016)

That soloist is pure sex


----------



## cip 123 (Jul 2, 2016)

I'd love to see a red soloist similar to his red ibanez sig.


----------



## RLG167 (Jul 2, 2016)

I thought he would go with a Warrior, but maybe with another 2" bigger around the edge. The one thing I don't like is the blade switch. I find they get in the way. I much prefer toggle style, but to each his own


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 2, 2016)

Aweome to see they're metallic black instead of just plain black.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jul 2, 2016)

Five Ten said:


> Me no likey the reverse headstock. Any form of reverse banana/hockey stick looks wrong to my eyes, though I'm quite sure I'm in the minority there.



I'm in the same boat. I really like certain designs as reverse headstocks, but bananas ain't them. It's more noticeable on explorers when it goes from a sort of "S" shape to a "U" shape, but I digress. 

That V really is quite the looker, and I would love to have one. My father has a black King V lying around somewhere in storage. Might just have to go dig it up and play around with it.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm kinda surprised he's gone to Jackson, he's been an Ibanez dude for FOREVER. But hey, tastes change, or perhaps something behind the scenes affected it.

Either way, those two Jacksons look sweet. The Rhodes Double V looks way better than a King V, IMO.


----------



## xzacx (Jul 3, 2016)

Aso said:


> I'd be surprised if they did a double rhoads since the only current way to get one is by going Masterbuilt. I hope they do but when I ordered my masterbuilt king v I thought of going with a double rhoads instead. Reason I didn't is I thought it would look/be too big and I am 6'2 205. I feel you have to be a monster to make a double rhoads like right.





Ha, that's exactly the reason I was hoping for one - just to not have to go the masterbuilt route. I'm actually a little bit bigger than you, so I want to think I could pull it off hahaha. I agree with you though, and don't think it will happen.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jul 3, 2016)

Wow, nicest sigs I've seen in a while! If they make either of them available I will have a hard time resisting. Black is the best guitar color.


----------



## Acrid (Jul 3, 2016)

Dat Soloist , love the blank board & reverse headstock.


----------



## Reverend Chug (Jul 3, 2016)

I LOVE that double Rhoads! And reverse headstock? Daaaaaaaamn!!!!


----------



## Shask (Jul 3, 2016)

Señor Voorhees;4609567 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I really like certain designs as reverse headstocks, but bananas ain't them. It's more noticeable on explorers when it goes from a sort of "S" shape to a "U" shape, but I digress.
> 
> That V really is quite the looker, and I would love to have one. My father has a black King V lying around somewhere in storage. Might just have to go dig it up and play around with it.



I find I am not much of a reverse headstock fan either. I think some of them look cool, but probably not something I would play. I do have a reverse headstock Ibanez, but I generally like my normal headstocks better.


I have never even heard of a Double Rhoads, but that thing looks massive! I tend to like small guitars though. Love that Soloist though!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 3, 2016)

Every Jackson should have a reverse headstock. It's one of the best looking headstocks when reversed.




EDIT: Anyone that disagrees should go back to playing their puny Stoinburger headless shovels.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jul 3, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Every Jackson should have a reverse headstock. It's one of the best looking headstocks when reversed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take my Ernie Ball Petrucci shovel, thank you very much.
















(I own none of these)


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jul 3, 2016)

Slunk Dragon said:


> I'm kinda surprised he's gone to Jackson, he's been an Ibanez dude for FOREVER. But hey, tastes change, or perhaps something behind the scenes affected it.
> 
> Either way, those two Jacksons look sweet. The Rhodes Double V looks way better than a King V, IMO.



'Something behind the scenes'...like money? You could argue he just wanted a change or whatever, but I'm sure Jackson just offered him a better contract. And there's nothing wrong with that either. 

As for him being an Ibanez guy, I remember thinking to myself 'but he's a B.C. Rich guy?' all those years ago when he made the switch. And in the years since, if you've seen any of the rig rundowns he's done with Premier Guitar and the like, it's pretty clear he's just a fan of guitars in general. I remember in one video he was talking about variances in tone between individual guitars, and he mentioned how he always had one B.C. Rich Warlock that sounded better than the others, and that his Ibanezes were the same. I'm sure he'll make similar comments about these Jacksons in the future when the time comes. The point being that (to some extent) these guitars are platforms to him that share his chosen specs, and that he'll ultimately end up favouring a particular guitar that is sent to him. Maybe not on the level that Steve Vai resonates with Evo, but yeah, I'm not sure the name on the headstock is really that important to him so long as the instrument in his hands is up to his standard.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Jul 3, 2016)

Well said ^^^


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jul 3, 2016)

Im not surprised, seeing as how Jim is a die hard Fender supporter. Plays from almost EVERY FMIC line. At the same time, im disappointed to see the fixed floyd thing again. It honestly seemed stupid to me. He literally has a LACS RG with an Edge bolted DIRECTLY to the top. No block or springs. Personally, im not an Ibby fan. But the aesthetic of his RGs really appealed to me. But hey, more power to him. Jackson makes a great product


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 3, 2016)

The fixed Edge FX is awesome though. The feel and stability of an Edge, without having the route out a good portion of the body.

If I had my own Ibanez fixed bridge guitar, I'd either want the Tite End or the Edge FX.


----------



## cip 123 (Jul 3, 2016)

Just for people saying he's always been an ibanez guy. His FIRST custom was a jackson double rhoads and he apparently tracked the first album with it.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jul 3, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The fixed Edge FX is awesome though. The feel and stability of an Edge, without having the route out a good portion of the body.
> 
> If I had my own Ibanez fixed bridge guitar, I'd either want the Tite End or the Edge FX.



If it can be found (Ill try) theres a rig rundown where he has the Edge fx on most of em, and one is literally an edge trem with the plate just screwed to the top. im rather worried this Jackson may be the same way.

EDIT: Found it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh0Ho_--_XM he states somewhere he just had it bolted to the top. Doesnt that kinda kill the usage?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 3, 2016)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> If it can be found (Ill try) theres a rig rundown where he has the Edge fx on most of em, and one is literally an edge trem with the plate just screwed to the top. im rather worried this Jackson may be the same way.
> 
> EDIT: Found it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh0Ho_--_XM he states somewhere he just had it bolted to the top. Doesnt that kinda kill the usage?



I know what an Edge FX is.

And like I said, he likes it because it gives you all the metal mass of the Edge without having to route out the body. And it gives you the tuning stability of an edge without having to fiddle with the guitar.


----------



## exo (Jul 3, 2016)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> If it can be found (Ill try) theres a rig rundown where he has the Edge fx on most of em, and one is literally an edge trem with the plate just screwed to the top. im rather worried this Jackson may be the same way.
> 
> EDIT: Found it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh0Ho_--_XM he states somewhere he just had it bolted to the top. Doesnt that kinda kill the usage?



That's EXACTLY why he did it. He wanted a hard tail bridge with the "under hand" feel of a Floyd style trem, so that if you get a little "into the moment" with the pick hand while muting , you don't push the strings out of tune. For HIS PURPOSES, it makes perfect sense, because he doesn't WANT to use a trem. It's a pretty practical solution to a "real world" issue, IMO.


----------



## neurosis (Jul 3, 2016)

So are these bridges sme kind of modified floyd to make em close to the fx bridges? It is the first thing I noticed on the previous pic that was posted. These look like blocked floyds with the recessed area but since the hole for the bar is blocked they might just be top mounted? Interesting move and good for him. I am curious to see if this is it or if they will help him with a new signature. 

Also, Jackson being close to Fender I wonder if Jim Root had anything to do to help this deal move forward.


----------



## cip 123 (Jul 3, 2016)

Kinda hoping they introduce him to the Evertune. Or he just goes with a hipshot style.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 3, 2016)

Given he likes high-mass bridges and doesn't like to route the .... out of his guitars, he'll probably just stick with the Floyds.


----------



## setsuna7 (Jul 3, 2016)

the Floyds on his customs are the pro series.


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 3, 2016)

top mounted floyds fixed is not a new thing unique for him. I remember seeing that for one JS model and for someone else I dont remember.

Its just for stability. All the goods for tunning stability of a double locking tremolo plus the fine tunners without the floating bridge part of it

maybe a good nut and good locking tunners could do the same job, but maybe hes just used to this settup, and if it works why change it?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 3, 2016)

Meshuggah uses it, it was on the RG2228, the RGA7 and RGA8, the TAM100, and the JS2000.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jul 3, 2016)

p88 said:


> from the man him self (instagram @7mick7)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No one is gonna talk about the fact that this guy owns this carpet?


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 3, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Meshuggah uses it, it was on the RG2228, the RGA7 and RGA8, the TAM100, and the JS2000.



oh yeah the TAM, I though about it but for some reason I though he used the tremolo *brain fart* lol

but yeah. Its been a common thing for Ibanez to do that


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 4, 2016)

I am loving those Jacksons, especially the V! Black with white binding looks so good! 

I'd also love to see Mick with a custom Warrior. Maybe like the black one that Jackson made for Jim back in the Iowa days.


----------



## kamello (Jul 4, 2016)

XMetalcheFX said:


> No one is gonna talk about the fact that this guy owns this carpet?



I loved it




oh and the guitars are fine too


----------



## RLG167 (Jul 4, 2016)

This is where I've seen it before!! Metal Hammer posted it on Facebook about a week ago. Look to the right side of the photo




[/URL]


----------



## hairychris (Jul 4, 2016)

XMetalcheFX said:


> Corey B, Chris B, *Scott Ian*, Bulb, Gojira, Gus G, and Mick. Pretty heavy hitters coming to Jackson.



Eh? Scott Ian has been with Charvel/Jackson since the 80s, waaaay before Fender bought the brand!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 4, 2016)

Well he DID leave in the '80s to join ESP, but then he rejoined again in the '90s.

...Only to leave again in the 2000s to join Washburn, then to leave in 2009 to rejoin Jackson.


----------



## TedintheShed (Jul 4, 2016)

Ever since the 80's, my ideal guitar, "my '59 Les Paul", has been an 80's Jackson soloist with a Floyd Rose. They evolved into a custom shop that could literally do anything a player could imagine with a guitar build, and were one of the first to do so. They were the peak of custom guitar builders.

When they were purchased by FMIC, the quality of the production models suffered a marked declined, as did their reputation. Now, it appears that they are fighting to regain that lofty position, that of modern metal's best and not just that of my generation. 

Effin' ay, Jackon. Rock on.


----------



## Aso (Jul 4, 2016)

TedintheShed said:


> When they were purchased by FMIC, the quality of the production models suffered a marked declined, as did their reputation. Now, it appears that they are fighting to regain that lofty position, that of modern metal's best and not just that of my generation.



Now that they are getting some artists back on board, maybe they should think of updating their website


----------



## xzacx (Jul 4, 2016)

Aso said:


> Now that they are getting some artists back on board, maybe they should think of updating their website




Funny, but true. 

As far as the quality declining since bought by Fender however, I couldn't disagree more. I've owned many Jacksons over the years, from both eras (as well as San Dimas and Ontario) and see very little difference, period, between the pre and post Fender years when it comes to build quality. Sure, a bad one slips through every once in a while, but I've found USA Jacksons to be about the most consistent mass produced guitars there are outside of PRS. 

To me, the biggest issue has been an overall neglect from FMIC of the development of the Jackson brand, and even the website is a good example of that. There have just been so few new models and and less options than ever. That's why I was actually excited about their 2016 lineup, and especially the mid-year additions to it. I don't necessarily want much from it, but it's refreshing to finally see some movement. Same with the artists. I don't particularly care for most of them, but signing current and relevant artists is more than they've done in a while.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jul 4, 2016)

XMetalcheFX said:


> No one is gonna talk about the fact that this guy owns this carpet?



What bridge are those?


----------



## p88 (Jul 4, 2016)

Blytheryn said:


> What bridge are those?



looks like the floyd rose pro bridge. (low profile tremolo).
it has most likely been blocked for tuning stability - hence the trem bar insert being covered.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jul 4, 2016)

xzacx said:


> Funny, but true.
> 
> As far as the quality declining since bought by Fender however, I couldn't disagree more. I've owned many Jacksons over the years, from both eras (as well as San Dimas and Ontario) and see very little difference, period, between the pre and post Fender years when it comes to build quality. Sure, a bad one slips through every once in a while, but I've found USA Jacksons to be about the most consistent mass produced guitars there are outside of PRS.
> 
> To me, the biggest issue has been an overall neglect from FMIC of the development of the Jackson brand, and even the website is a good example of that. There have just been so few new models and and less options than ever. That's why I was actually excited about their 2016 lineup, and especially the mid-year additions to it. I don't necessarily want much from it, but it's refreshing to finally see some movement. Same with the artists. I don't particularly care for most of them, but signing current and relevant artists is more than they've done in a while.



I agree 100%. However, fender has revamped a huge amount of its structure woth companies, which gave birth to the impeccable EVH line of guitars, the 5153, the resurgence of Jackson, etc. Pour d for pounds d, jackson can't be touched for the price you pay vs what you get.

Now that Jackson has a SERIOUS artist roster, that is only matched by a few companies, I think we will se jackson start to really take off. One thing I have always liked about them is they make metal and heavy rock instrunents. They stick to their guns, and haven't done a lot of left of center things that I recall.


----------



## works0fheart (Jul 4, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well he DID leave in the '80s to join ESP, but then he rejoined again in the '90s.
> 
> ...Only to leave again in the 2000s to join Washburn, then to leave in 2009 to rejoin Jackson.



.


----------



## Pav (Jul 4, 2016)

XMetalcheFX said:


> Now that Jackson has a SERIOUS artist roster, that is only matched by a few companies, I think we will se jackson start to really take off. One thing I have always liked about them is they make metal and heavy rock instrunents. They stick to their guns, and haven't done a lot of left of center things that I recall.



They did have their Sweetone series of guitars many years ago, which were non metal-oriented guitars that used the Dominion headstock before the Dominion was a thing. They never seemed to catch on though, Jackson has always thrived on making guitars geared for heavy metal.


----------



## Masquerade (Jul 4, 2016)

s_k_mullins said:


> I am loving those Jacksons, especially the V! Black with white binding looks so good!
> 
> I'd also love to see Mick with a custom Warrior. Maybe like the black one that Jackson made for Jim back in the Iowa days.



I wouldn't be surprised if we see Mick using Jim's guitar at some point


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 4, 2016)

works0fheart said:


> He was also on Washburn for a bit.



I covered that in the message you quoted.


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 4, 2016)

XMetalcheFX said:


> No one is gonna talk about the fact that this guy owns this carpet?





s_k_mullins said:


>



Jim loves carpet too


----------



## p88 (Jul 5, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> Jim loves carpet too


----------



## RLG167 (Jul 5, 2016)

The first clear shot of Mick playing the DR, posted on Facebook by Slipknot last night. I guess it's really official now...





[/URL][/img]


----------



## setsuna7 (Jul 5, 2016)

Damn, he's HUGE!!!


----------



## Spicypickles (Jul 5, 2016)

XMetalcheFX said:


> No one is gonna talk about the fact that this guy owns this carpet?





He's married, therefore he doesn't own anything pertaining to style inside the house.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 5, 2016)

setsuna7 said:


> Damn, he's HUGE!!!



He's not even the tallest member of Slipknot, either.


----------



## coffeeflush (Jul 5, 2016)

That V looks freaking awesome.


----------



## hairychris (Jul 5, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well he DID leave in the '80s to join ESP, but then he rejoined again in the '90s.
> 
> ...Only to leave again in the 2000s to join Washburn, then to leave in 2009 to rejoin Jackson.



Hah. Shows me how much I care. Oops!


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jul 5, 2016)

p88 said:


>





Did NOT think that would stick.

Slipknot loves oriental rug-age!


----------



## Blytheryn (Jul 5, 2016)

I am snatching up that V as soon as it goes on sale. As a 6,3 dude myself I'll make it look tiny. Jackson had me at black, white binding and reversed headstock.


----------



## Aso (Jul 5, 2016)

Blytheryn said:


> I am snatching up that V as soon as it goes on sale. As a 6,3 dude myself I'll make it look tiny. Jackson had me at black, white binding and reversed headstock.



I'd be surprised if they release that V. Double Rhoads is only available as a masterbuilt and if they did release it would probably be a limited run like the Dave Davidson 7 string warrior or the orange HT6


----------



## Blytheryn (Jul 5, 2016)

Aso said:


> I'd be surprised if they release that V. Double Rhoads is only available as a masterbuilt and if they did release it would probably be a limited run like the Dave Davidson 7 string warrior or the orange HT6



Well damn it. They have to release something... I'm just hoping it's black and reversed.


----------



## Pav (Jul 5, 2016)

Aso said:


> I'd be surprised if they release that V. Double Rhoads is only available as a masterbuilt and if they did release it would probably be a limited run like the Dave Davidson 7 string warrior or the orange HT6



And even if they do it would probably be extremely expensive, like $3000.


----------



## Aso (Jul 5, 2016)

Pav said:


> And even if they do it would probably be extremely expensive, like $3000.



more like $4,500 I bet


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 6, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> He's married, therefore he doesn't own anything pertaining to style inside the house.



Fixed.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 6, 2016)

That soloist


----------



## luislais (Jul 6, 2016)

It seems a shameless marketing movement... Jackson belongs to Fender, right? So, more different signature guitars, more units sold...


----------



## Spicypickles (Jul 6, 2016)

Yea, how dare that guy make some more money!


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 6, 2016)

I don't think they're going to sell more USA Jackson than they did 500&#8364; Ibanezes.


----------



## Shask (Jul 6, 2016)

Andromalia said:


> I don't think they're going to sell more USA Jackson than they did 500 Ibanezes.



If there is a USA version, I am sure there will be a cheap MII Soloist version also.


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Jul 6, 2016)

luislais said:


> It seems a shameless marketing movement... Jackson belongs to Fender, right? So, more different signature guitars, more units sold...



"shameless"? In a world where music is Jackson (Fender) & Mick Thomsons' livelihood?


----------



## p88 (Jul 6, 2016)

luislais said:


> It seems a shameless marketing movement... *Jackson belongs to Fender, right*? So, more different signature guitars, more units sold...



i dont understand what that has to do with anything... 

the concept of signature guitars isn't exclusive to jackson/fender or mick thomson...


----------



## bnzboy (Jul 6, 2016)

Mick looks so badass whatever guitar he's holding. Wish him all the best with his new Jackson endorsement. Personally I can't wait to try out his sig model.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 6, 2016)

luislais said:


> It seems a shameless marketing movement... Jackson belongs to Fender, right? So, more different signature guitars, more units sold...



Yes, because everyone eagerly awaits the Fender Mick Thomson signature '51 Esquire.


----------



## stevexc (Jul 7, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yes, because everyone eagerly awaits the Fender Mick Thomson signature '51 Esquire.



...I'd buy that.


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 7, 2016)

The black SL2 in action


----------



## StrmRidr (Jul 7, 2016)

Holy .... the guy's huge. He makes that soloist look like one of those Minions


----------



## RLG167 (Jul 7, 2016)

Awesome video! And I know this thread is about Mick's guitars, but can I just say I love Jim's new finishes too! I love the satin black and satin white, but I think that vintage burst is awesome


----------



## p88 (Aug 14, 2016)

posted on his instagram (@7mick7) a little while back...wonder what it is...


----------



## RLG167 (Aug 14, 2016)

p88 said:


> posted on his instagram (@7mick7) a little while back...wonder what it is...



My guess is a Warrior. But maybe a modified one that's a couple inches bigger around the edge so it doesn't look like a toy when Mick plays it  Or a Kelly. But I feel like Mick would be the kind of guy to choose a Warrior shape over a Kelly shape.


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Aug 18, 2016)

That sparkle is my dream finish, dayumn!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 18, 2016)

Saw him use it last night, had I not seen this post, I would've thought I was tripping out, looked awesome!


----------



## p88 (Aug 18, 2016)

Zombie13 said:


> Saw him use it last night, had I not seen this post, I would've thought I was tripping out, looked awesome!



what was it? was it a soloist or a V or something else?


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Aug 18, 2016)

Zombie13 said:


> Saw him use it last night, had I not seen this post, I would've thought I was tripping out, looked awesome!



so what is it?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 18, 2016)

p88 said:


> what was it? was it a soloist or a V or something else?





ThomasUV777 said:


> so what is it?



Sorry for the late reply, he used a black soloist and a green one.


----------



## RLG167 (Aug 19, 2016)

So maybe the green is the new one. It's cool, but I'm a sucker for a black guitar with white binding.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 3, 2016)

The green one in action.

Also has a white one.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 4, 2016)

Jesus, look at the kite on that fella. I suspect there's a lot of sitting around and drinking beer in the Slipknot downtime!


----------

